
Ask HN: Open-source Projects that need translations? - zorbash
A really close friend of mine who holds a master&#x27;s degree in translation, has no experience building software (but knows git), is seeking to contribute to open-source. Are there any projects I could suggest to him?
======
ocdtrekkie
How much translating is he looking to do? What languages does he translate to?

Sandstorm.io recently added i18n, but only has a handful of community
contributed translations so far: [https://github.com/sandstorm-
io/sandstorm/tree/master/shell/...](https://github.com/sandstorm-
io/sandstorm/tree/master/shell/i18n)

Sandstorm is a self-hostable web app platform which can help free people from
proprietary cloud services. It's also a nifty way for people to develop and
deploy small/niche web apps that aren't sustainable as a business on their
own.

Various apps I use inside Sandstorm, of course, also could always use
translation help as well. Etherpad, EtherCalc, Wekan, etc. Some are much more
translated than Sandstorm, some are in about the same place. (EtherCalc could
really use some translation love:
[https://github.com/audreyt/ethercalc/tree/master/l10n](https://github.com/audreyt/ethercalc/tree/master/l10n))

------
mikemcquaid
Here's some open source projects I maintain that could do with more
translations:

\-
[https://github.com/homebrew/homebrew.github.io](https://github.com/homebrew/homebrew.github.io)
\-
[https://github.com/ossfriday/ossfriday/](https://github.com/ossfriday/ossfriday/)
\-
[https://github.com/github/opensource.guide/](https://github.com/github/opensource.guide/)

~~~
zorbash
Really cool! Didn't know about ossfriday, will try to give a lightning talk
about it maybe at work. What if
[https://github.com/explore/](https://github.com/explore/) had a way to
discover projects in need of translations?

